
Do drugs help programmers? - redDragon
http://www.itworld.com/it-management/311962/do-drugs-help-programmers?page=0,0
======
ckluis
Modafinil does.

<http://www.gizmag.com/go/3574/>

------
jiggy2011
No

~~~
noonespecial
I had an ear infection once that was so bad I couldn't balance. I also
couldn't code. I took an antibiotic. I got better.

Some drugs help some programmers some of the time.

~~~
2muchcoffeeman
That's just being pedantic. I'm pretty sure that the idea of recreational
drugs helping you is just wishful thinking.

